# couple questions.



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

Christmas i am getting arrows and broadheads and a trail camera and some treestands...and just wondering if u could help me know where to set my treestand i will be on christmas break and will be scouting to see where the bucks are? and would like to know where to set my stand at by a bedding area there is a great 10 point that is huge. when he eats his horns litteraly hit the ground.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

That was a little hard to understand but Ill try to help... Most likely in ohio they are still feeding on whatever acorns are left around. Unless you have crops around you or pastures. Find some thick nasty stuff or where you know they are bedding. You have to get yourself as close to the bedding area as possible w/out jumping them and put yourself inbetween the bedding area and the food source. You can still hunt the does at this point. Most bucks will be following the does to the food source, just later. Which makes you have to get as close to the bedding area as possible.... GL kid!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

--Find where he is feeding, hunt the food source hard and then put your tree stand just inside the woods. I've seen where the bigger mature bucks like to hang up fifty yards in before dark--


----------



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

sry about that didn't kno how to word it it was hard to explain lol..


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

This time of year the rut is basically over. The deer are focusing on feeding and prepping for the winter. You need to focus on hunting inbetween the food source and the bedding area. Try to sit in the stand quiet and let nature take course. To much calling or just calling in general could spoke the deer this time of year.

Do your scouting and play the wind and you'll increase your chances dramatically.


----------

